# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Deep learning and AI, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

Home page - nvidia.com/en-us/deep-learning-ai

twitter.com/NvidiaAI

DGX Station, personal supercomputer for AI development

DGX-1, deep learning supercomputer in a box

----------


## Airicist

Why is deep learning hot right now?

Published on Apr 22, 2016




> Deep learning is the fastest-growing field in artificial intelligence (AI), helping computers make sense of infinite amounts of data in the form of images, sound, and text. Using multiple levels of neural networks, computers now have the capacity to see, learn, and react to complex situations as well or better than humans. Today’s deep learning solutions rely almost exclusively on NVIDIA GPU-accelerated computing to train and speed up challenging applications such as image, handwriting, and voice identification.

----------


## Airicist

NVIDIA and Intelligent Voice speech to text recognition using deep learning and GPUs

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> Intelligent Voice, a global leader in speech-to-text technology, incorporates GPUs to collect, process, review and analyze audio so users can work from a single interface.

----------


## Airicist

I Am AI: GTC 2018

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> The GPU Technology Conference 2018 keynote kicked off showing the many ways AI is changing our lives.

----------

